# Claiming portuguese citizenship: Faster process?



## Nalwoir

Hello there helpful expats.

OK, with some research on this site, laws and other sites etc, I have come to the conclusion that gaining Portuguese citizenship for my wife is possible.

My only concern at this point is the length of time that it will take to obtain. Assembling documents, visiting consulates and other procedures take time, and most quotes seem to sit at around 1-2 years.

While do-able, this does prevent us from following our preferred course of action as soon as possible, and so I was wondering if anyone can shed any light into using legal representatives to speed up the process? 

In short, anyone know of a good legal practice (most probably based in Portugal or America) that can streamline the application for gaining Portuguese citizenship through descent (my wife is the daughter of a Portuguese national) and any idea of how much time they can shave off of the application?


----------



## canoeman

Probably nothing, if you have the correct documentation why involve a third party who you then have to rely to file everything.
I'd only involve a third party if I really needed their expertise for some reason.


----------



## Nalwoir

Because a third party organization will be faster at documenting things and getting it processed through each stage within Portugal. I read somewhere that it can significantly speed up the process, because instead of going to the consulate, filling paperwork, waiting for stuff to go to and from Portugal, you can just have them do it all within Portugal and then send you the finished information. I was more looking for anyone who has information on such a service, since the place I read it just said 'use a lisbon lawyer'.


----------

